# Advice for heater



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm buying a heater for my 75 gallon tonight if I get some good responses pretty quick. I was wondering would the Ebo Jager 200W on bigals be good for a tank that size or should i spring for the 250 watt... i really don't see the difference between the two besides the extra $1.00..

much appreciated.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

The 200 will be fine. But using the 250 wont hurt. If you ever plan on upgrading to a tank a little bigger that a 250 would handle better you might regret buying the 200 when you could have dropped another dollar down for the 250.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

benefit Posted on May 14 2004, 08:25 PM 
[/QUOTE]The 200 will be fine. But using the 250 wont hurt. If you ever plan on upgrading to a tank a little bigger that a 250 would handle better you might regret buying the 200 when you could have dropped another dollar down for the 250.


> I agree ... for an extra dollar you can't go wrong.


----------



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

get one of the titanium ones.i cant remember the company that makes them,but they kick ass. the one i have has the temp setting outside the tank,and the heater in the tank,and the sensor can be mounted a little ways away from the actual heating part. if i was anything less than totaly lazy,i get up ant tell you who makes it.maybe next time im on ill have the name.it was like $44 or something like that if that helps.oh,and its unbreakable . and it has mutant powers,and grants 3 wishes...
ok,well its not that cool,but it is suposed to be unbreakable.and the external temp setting has numbers on it for the temps.and so far what ever i have set it at,my thermomiter has read exactly the same number.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pay for the extra $1.. you might upgrade laters on to a bigger tank. Also, just decrease the temp on the heater. Should be fine.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

widepud said:


> get one of the titanium ones.i cant remember the company that makes them,but they kick ass. the one i have has the temp setting outside the tank,and the heater in the tank,and the sensor can be mounted a little ways away from the actual heating part. if i was anything less than totaly lazy,i get up ant tell you who makes it.maybe next time im on ill have the name.it was like $44 or something like that if that helps.oh,and its unbreakable . and it has mutant powers,and grants 3 wishes...
> ok,well its not that cool,but it is suposed to be unbreakable.and the external temp setting has numbers on it for the temps.and so far what ever i have set it at,my thermomiter has read exactly the same number.


 Is that a won bros heater with the digital temp display? if so, does it have a separate probe for the temp or is it built into the titanium heater?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

I bought the 200 W Jager-Ebo heater. Anyone have one of these or heard anything good about it? I don't plan on upgrading so I didn't see the need of getting the 250 W, even though it was just a buck more.


----------

